# Jefferson county



## Lowjack (Nov 6, 2009)

Anybody know what has being killed in Jefferson ?
Is the Rut on Yet ?


----------



## bubba10point (Nov 9, 2009)

*Jefferson County*

u missed the rut.  the rut started last monday and ended thursdsay.  the young ones are still chasing but, the full rut is done.


----------



## AlexPeres (Nov 15, 2009)

bubba10point said:


> u missed the rut.  the rut started last monday and ended thursdsay.  the young ones are still chasing but, the full rut is done.



Bubba you sure about this I was just up this weekend and it doesn't look like the rut has happen yet. Talked to a few locals and they said no. A 10 year old kid shot a 10 point last week 5 mile from Avera in Jefferson Co and neck not Swollen ??????????????


----------



## AlexPeres (Nov 15, 2009)

Friday Morning I saw 10 Does on the field and a buck grunted them into the woods. Afternoon was Hot to Hot not thing came out. Saturday saw a buck with 2 does 350 yards how do I know they were 350 yards we have markers.
Looked to me like an 8 point. Neck did not look swollen to me. The Afternoon was 79 hot hot hot. Sunday Morning Cool but saw not thing. Afternoon back home  ... It has not been cold enough for the rut to hit yet.


----------



## 96dually (Nov 15, 2009)

I have seen larger bucks with does, on the trail monitors, with swollen necks, and darkened tarsal glands for the last 2 weeks.  However, I shot an 8 pointer last Saturday who didn't show *any *signs of being in rut!  All of this is near Grange Community.


----------

